# 13 malibu wheels on a cruze?



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

2013 Chevy Malibu 18"Wheels Tires Mounted w TPMS Sensor "Buynow" | eBay



I CAN GET A GOOD DEAL ON THOSE. THINK THEY WOULD LOOK GOOD, OR HORRIBLE? LET ME KNOW!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good...

But not the same bolt pattern (we are 5X105) check on that.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Are we sure they aren't the same?

I asked him.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

It's 5x120, google is your friend ;-).

Source: Malibu Forums.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

There goes that idea.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

i like them, too bad they dont fit. they look like my hubcaps! :signs015:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Jaycruze said:


> i like them, too bad they dont fit. they look like my hubcaps! :signs015:


Those hubcaps look like the standard 17" alloys on my CDX Cruze. Check my garage.


----------

